# G.L. Insurance



## tylerl (Aug 4, 2012)

Could you guys recommend a good broker to purchase G.L. insurance from. Any help would be appreciated!
Tyler


----------



## rtsims (Aug 5, 2012)

I use Red Shield Insurance Company and go through a local Agent who has access to alot of diff companies. 
I get a great rate, pay $550.00/yr, not including my equipment, its insured through another company. 
Coverage is:
2,000,000 General Aggregate
1,000,000 Personal and Advertising Injury Limit
1,000,000 Each Occurence Limit
100,000 Damage to Premises Rented/ any one premises
5,000 Medical Expense Limit/ per persons

Red Shield # 800-527-7397


----------



## tylerl (Aug 6, 2012)

Huge help! Thank you!


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 10, 2013)

*General Liability - what did you finally set up?*



tylerl said:


> Huge help! Thank you!


The premium cost you posted is impressive compared to my coverage I got through an independent broker. I have had the same carrier since 2008 and not had one claim, so a savings would be a welcomed change. Please reply with the direction you took for your coverage.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 11, 2013)

Rates are based on your years and business and gross sales etc.

Mike


----------

